# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  SOS PIGEON HANDICAPE VA ETRE EUTHANASIE

## SCOOBY

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* PIGEON
*Type:* Oiseau
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 2 ans 8 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 33 - Gironde
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							
Risque de mort







Contact


*E-mail :* sophie.scooby5@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Bonjour,
Je poste pour une personne qui essaie de sauver ce pauvre pigeon la personne qui l'a chez elle ne veut pas le garder et ne trouvant personne elle veut l'euthansier  :: 
Le pigeon se trouve dans le 33
Il se bat il mange très bien et ses pattes rebouge un peu peut-être que son problème n'est pas définitif
On essaie de faire patienter la personne qui l'a mais c'est loin d'être gagné pfff
Je cherche quelqu'un qui voudra bien le prendre sous son aile
Le pigeon est à Pessac
C'est un jeune qui ne vole pas ses ailes lui servent de soutiens pour l'instant

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Ioko

Des nouvelles?

----------


## SCOOBY

Toujours rien

----------


## marjorie78

Appelez la SPOV, ils sont en région parisienne mais ont peut-être des contacts dans votre secteur. Tél : 01 42 53 27 22. Et tenez-nous au courant, merci.

----------


## Segusia52

LPO aquitaine

https://aquitaine.lpo.fr/secourir/

----------


## Ioko

La Spov oui mais il faudra l y déposer

Lapalomatriste ?

----------


## marjorie78

Je disais d'appeler lla SPOV des fois qu'ils auraient eu des contacts dans la région 33... je sais qu'ils ont des familles d'accueil en province, sait-on jamais ou d'autre piste...

----------


## SCOOBY

Hello
On essaie de récupérer le piou chez la personne qui veut l'euthanasier et lui trouver un point de chute une fa qui veut bien le garder en attendant que Lapalomatriste puisse trouver un covoiturage pour récupérer le petit loulou
On en est là tout va être en fonction du bon vouloir de la détentrice qui ne répond pas forcément nous n'avons qu'une intermédiaire qui poste quand elle veut bien répondre la nana
Ca me fout les boules elle a pris le pigeon suite à un sos et maintentant elle veut l'euthanasier parce que ça la fait chier un tel handicap pfff
la spov prendrait un pigeon aussi handicapé ?

----------


## Segusia52

> la spov prendrait un pigeon aussi handicapé ?


Ça, si on ne leur pose pas la question...

Un pigeon, même urbain, ça reste de la faune sauvage, et le centre de soin de la LPO de Gironde est tout à fait indiqué : expérience + droit de déplacer un animal sauvage (ce que ne peut pas se permettre tout un chacun).

----------


## SCOOBY

certes mais bon je serais très surprise le pigeon étant considéré comme nuisible et il est détesté par tout le monde alors handicapé en prime 
J'espère qu'il pourra rejoindre lapalomatriste

----------


## Segusia52

Les centres de soin concernent toute la faune sauvage (à preuve les renards et autres corbeaux).

Le pigeon n'a pas de statut. C'est le *pigeon ramier* qui peut être considéré nuisible pour les cultures.

Et le centre n'est qu' à 40 km de PESSAC !! Si on attend, le bestiau a tout le temps de claquer.

----------


## phacélie

Le statut du pigeon des villes, domestique ou sauvage, ça dépend...




> Leur statut ? Pour le Pigeon biset, il fait lobjet de débats sans fin car les pigeons de nos villes sont tous depuis longtemps des métis du biset sauvage et des pigeons domestiques. Les amis de la faune disent quil est de statut sauvage pour mieux le protéger (opinion de Faune Alfort), ceux qui souhaitent limiter les populations disent quil est de statut domestique, ce qui est bien commode pour léliminer quand cela arrange.


https://www.faune-alfort.org/actuali...r-et-colombin/




> Petit rappel tout de même : les pigeons de notre ville ne rentrent pas dans la catégorie « oiseau sauvage blessé »...*Centre régional de sauvegarde de la faune sauvage
> **LPO PACA*


http://www.cliniquelingostiere.com/v...2.aspx?me=2462

Il vaut mieux se renseigner précisément avant de le confier, se renseigner aussi sur le sort réservé en cas de handicap persistant.

----------


## Aniky

Les animaux handicapés sont euthanasiés dans les centre de la faune sauvage lpo etc quand bien même ils les prendraient. Domage que je sois à l'autre bout de la france :/. VOus pouvez tenter les ailes cassées and co pour trouver une FA

----------


## SCOOBY

merci j'attends les nouvelles pour en donner pour l'instant je n'en ai plus 
chez lapalomatriste il sera bien (refuge pour pigeons pour ceux qui ne la connaissent pas)
Esperons que la personne a bien voulu qu'on le récupère....

----------


## SCOOBY

Je ne suis malheureusement pas arrivée à avoir des nouvelles, silence radio de la personne, ça me fout hors de moi...
Je cloture le poste pas le choix

----------


## Aniky

arf quelle m*rde  pour le petit, les gens sont vraiment des enfoirés, si j avais pas été aussi loin. J aurai pu le prendre en FA

----------

